# "Subway" - new Sapp mp3



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey ladies!

Long time no cue. :razz: Here's an action piece ~ in that sort of 1930's vein. 

( http://www.aaronsapp.com/mp3/aaronsapp_-_subway.mp3 )


*Strings*: SI, VSL

*Brass*: SI, QLSO, SAM

*Woods*: SI

*Perc*: SI, SAM

plus some custom stuff~


----------



## Tod (Mar 22, 2006)

Liked it a lot Aaron. :smile:


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 22, 2006)

Aaron, that's pretty creative orchestration. Very cool!


----------



## Marsdy (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice dude.


----------



## James (Mar 22, 2006)

wow, this is something I can easily see on a hitchcockian film..loved it, I think you've got a talent for making 'thriller' themes.


----------



## James (Mar 22, 2006)

Now, that I listen to it more, I can also feel this on some Tim Burton movie, lol..


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 22, 2006)

Incredible dude!


----------



## LeBeginner (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice job.....


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic work, Aaron!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cool. Nice comp beautifully realized.
Well done!
J


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cool Aaron.

Enjoyed it :razz: 

Piano doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## PaulR (Mar 22, 2006)

Very good. Elfmanish.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 22, 2006)

you simply rock dude!

i see all those grey colored people walking around in the typical black/white movie tempo


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 22, 2006)

nice piece and great attention to detail.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 22, 2006)

Excellent! Really loved it, way to go. My only suggestion is that I wish that the individual instruments 'jumped out' at me more each time they come into the spotlight. More, please!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for your kind comments fellas! Means a lot after all that work. :lol: :oops:


----------



## Houseman (Mar 22, 2006)

Very good stuff, makes me want to escape something in a tunnel.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice stuff Mr Sapp - as usual. Keep it up!


----------



## Nick Harvey (Mar 23, 2006)

Wonderful! 

Excellent orchestration. My only comment would be that it would be great to hear more of the banjo. 

Seriously though, I'm very envious of your talents Mr Sapp.

Great work.

Nick


----------



## Jackull (Mar 23, 2006)

cool piece aaron. feels like in nyc underground... i like how you orchestrate those cool rhythmical figures, makes it really interesting and nice balance.

[schild=4 fontcolor=006400 shadowcolor=FF0000 shieldshadow=1]More...[/schild]


jackULL


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 23, 2006)

Very well done Aaron - as expected. Love the 30's vibe, low brass doubling the DB. Very cool.

Did you horse around with the tempo (slight variations throughout - kinda like tweaking the pitch on solo string lines - to add a 'human' factor.) Outside of the piano line performance - it doesn't really need it, but it might be a good experiement for you.

I did this on a recent project and it REALLY did sound like it was being conducted AND played by live players rushing and dragging :shock: 

Rob


----------



## Marko (Mar 23, 2006)

That piece is ripping!

I love it. 

Great job.

Marko


----------



## NedK (Mar 23, 2006)

Really nice work!


----------



## Damon (Mar 30, 2006)

Great stuff as always Aaron :wink: . Aaron can you give me your email address? I've tried to email you a couple times, but I keep getting post delivery failures.

When you have a chance, email me it:

[email protected]

Thanks dude!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 5, 2006)

awesome stuff Aaron!!


----------

